# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Λουφης απο το τσουλουφης

## VOSDOGIAN

Πρώτη μέρα με τον  Λουφη,μερικες φωτο να  συστηθούμε 

Μέχρι τώρα φάγαμε αυγοτροφη λίγα σποράκια και μήλο απο το χέρι μου, ναι ξερω πρώτη μερα δεν πρεπει να το ενοχλώ αλλα ο μικρος/η είχε μαθει έτσι και μολις φύγουμε μακριά μας ζητάει φωνάζει,επινα καφεδάκι διπλα και μου φώναζε και ερχόταν απο την μεριά μου ετσι άνοιξα την πόρτα να δω τη θα κάνει  

Βγήκαμε κοιτάξαμε και ξαναπηγαμε μέσα......

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Διευκρίνηση: Tα φτερακια μας ειναι λιγο κομμενα δεν ειναι δικια μου επιλογή ο εκτροφεας ειχε αλλα  2 μικρα και του ζήτησαν να κόψει σe ενα άλλο και έκοψε  τα δικά μας απο λάθος,θα κάνουμε υπομονή να μεγαλώσουν και θα εκμεταλλευτούμε το λάθος για να έρθουμε πιο κοντά......

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρόνια Πολλά Γιάννη !  :141: 
Γιάννη Πολύ όμορφο το τσουλουφάκι σου να το χαίρεσαι και να το αγαπάς ! 
Φάγατε , ήπιατε , παίξατε , ου ου ου μια χαρά σας βρίσκω !!  :: 
Καλή διαμονή από εδώ και πέρα , με αγάπη , στοργή και υπομονή !  :: 
Θα περιμένουμε με τον καιρό και άλλες εικόνες και νέα του !  ::

----------


## rafa

καλως τα δεχτηκες.πολυ ομορφο το κοκατιλακι σου!!!!!τι μεταλλαξη ειναι;;;;

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Χρόνια πολλά Μάριε 
Μονο νερό δεν εχουμε πιει ακόμα αλλά τώρα μαλλον ετοιμαζόμαστε για υπνο κάνουμε ένα τρίξιμο στο ράμφος και κλείνουμε ματάκια
Normal Grey νομιζω ειμαι ψιλο ασχετος με αυτα Ραφαηλ

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι ναι το μικρούλι ετοιμάζεται για ύπνο ! 

Η μετάλλαξη του είναι cinnamon split pied !  :Love0033:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Να αυτό κάνουμε απο αυτα που εχω διάβαση νομίζω ειναι φυσιολογικό 
Οπα οπα τη μετάλλαξη είμαστε ?Κάτσε να διαβάσουμε να μάθουμε  :Happy0064: 
Μαριε φαίνεται απο το χρώμα σε αυτή τη μετάλλαξη αν ειναι αρσενικο ή θηλυκό?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Eίναι κουκλάκι να το χαίρεσαι.
Να περάσετε πολλές όμορφες στιγμές!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ΩΩ το ζουζούνι !!  :Love0033:  Το φύλο Γιάννη δε μπορείς να το μάθεις οπτικά σε αυτή τη μετάλλαξη ! Μόνο με τεστ DNA ! 
Βέβαια εμείς μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια πονηριά , ξέρεις τι μεταλλάξεις και τι φορείς έχουν οι γονείς του μικρού σου ; Ρώτα τον εκτροφέα να σου πει ! Θα τα μαγειρέψουμε αυτά και θα δουμε τι είναι το μικρό !  :Sign0008: 
Καλή μελέτη με τις μεταλλάξεις και την γενετική ! 
*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel Genetics & Mutations)*

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μαριε τον ρώτησα τωρα αλλα η απάντηση που πηρα δεν νομίζω να ειναι κατατοπιστική,η μητέρα του λεει ειναι λουτινο και ο πατερας ειναι normal grey με λίγο ασπρο στο κεφάλι :Anim 55:  :Anim 55:  :Confused0006:  
Βγάζεις εσυ καμια άκρη?

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μαριε τον ρώτησα τωρα αλλα η απάντηση που πηρα δεν νομίζω να ειναι κατατοπιστική,η μητέρα του λεει ειναι λουτινο και ο πατερας ειναι normal grey με λίγο ασπρο στο κεφάλι 
> Βγάζεις εσυ καμια άκρη?


με πολύ έμπνευση και με αρκετή σοκολάτα θα βγάλω την άκρη ! Σε λίγο θα έχεις νέα μου ! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

έχουμε και λέμε ότι η μαμά όπως μας είπε είναι lutino , δηλαδή κίτρινη , άρα από κάποιο φορέα που να μας νοιάζει για τον μικρό δεν μπορεί να φέρει άρα η μαμά γράφεται σαν *0.1 ino* 
ο μπαμπάς είναι normal grey , δηλαδή γκρι με κίτρινο πρόσωπο , και έχει μια βούλα άσπρη στο κεφάλι συνεπώς μιλάμε μάλλον για κάποιο φορέα pied. 
Για να έχεις όμως cinnamon μικρό ο μπαμπάς ήταν και φορέας cinnamon άρα ο μπαμπάς γράφεται σαν *1.0 normal grey / cinnamon ADM.pied* και έχουμε τα εξής αποτελέσματα : 

αρσενικά (1.0) : 

25 % αρχέγονο φορέας lutino και pied
25 % αρχέγονο φορέας lutino
25 % αρχέγονο φορέας lutino , cinnamon , pied 
25 % αρχέγονο φορέας cinnamon , lutino

θηλυκά (0.1) :

25 %  αρχέγονο φορέας pied
25 %  αρχέγονο 
*25 %  cinnamon φορέας pied
*25 % cinnamon

Το μικρό σου είναι το μωβ , άρα μάαααλλον θηλυκό ! 

αναλυτικά ο πίνακας :

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευχαριστω για τον κόπο και το ψάξιμο,αρα η λουφη θα λέμε απο εδώ και πέρα :Happy0064:  
Σαν κινεζικα μου φάνηκαν τα παραπάνω χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## niotheros

Κούκλα η Λούφη σου Γιάννη! Να την χαίρεσαι!  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Κούκλι ο Λούφης σου!!

Τρίζει το ράμφος του επειδή χαλαρώνει πριν τον ύπνο... :Indifferent0008: 

Να το σκεπάζεις όταν σκοτεινιάζει για να μην ενοχλείται απο τα φώτα. 

Το πάνω μέρος του κλουβιου και τις 3εις πλευρές απο τις 4εις, την μπροστά πλευρά την αφήνεις ακάλυπτη να πέρνει αέρα αλλά και για να βλέπει.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ομορφο! Να το χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Viki_❤

*Πανεμορφο το τσουλουφακι σου!!!
*


> έχουμε και λέμε ότι η μαμά όπως μας είπε είναι lutino , δηλαδή κίτρινη , άρα από κάποιο φορέα που να μας νοιάζει για τον μικρό δεν μπορεί να φέρει άρα η μαμά γράφεται σαν *0.1 ino* 
> ο μπαμπάς είναι normal grey , δηλαδή γκρι με κίτρινο πρόσωπο , και έχει μια βούλα άσπρη στο κεφάλι συνεπώς μιλάμε μάλλον για κάποιο φορέα pied. 
> Για να έχεις όμως cinnamon μικρό ο μπαμπάς ήταν και φορέας cinnamon άρα ο μπαμπάς γράφεται σαν *1.0 normal grey / cinnamon ADM.pied* και έχουμε τα εξής αποτελέσματα : 
> 
> αρσενικά (1.0) : 
> 
> 25 % αρχέγονο φορέας lutino και pied
> 25 % αρχέγονο φορέας lutino
> 25 % αρχέγονο φορέας lutino , cinnamon , pied 
> ...


*Ειμαι η μονη που δεν καταλαβε τιποτα?


*

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σας ευχαριστω όλους ειναι πραγματικά αξιαγάπητο πλασματακι :Happy0064: 
Μια ερώτηση οταν ειναι εκτος κλουβιού ειναι δραστήριο θελει να ανεβαίνει πάνω σε οποιον το πλησιάσει,οταν ομως ειναι μέσα στο κλουβί ειναι πολυ νωχελικό ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτό? Μεχρι να πλησιάσει καποιος στο κλουβί και να παει στην πόρτα μήπως και του ανοίξουμε :Happy0196: 
Βίκυ μην ανησυχείς και εγω το μονο που κατάλαβα ειναι οτι ειναι θηλυκό ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη την έχεις πολλές ώρες έξω από το κλουβί ; 
Είναι αρκετά μικρούλα ακόμα και πιθανόν να κουράζεται και απλά μέσα στο κλουβί να χαλαρώνει ! 
Τώρα σαν κοκατιλομπαμπάς προς κοκατιλομπαμπά έχω να σου πω πως θα ξεκινήσεις το πλέξιμο και τις μικροκατασκευές ! χαχαχαχα  :Happy0196:  :: 

Φτιάξε της παιγνιδάκια από καλαμάκια , κουμπιά , χάντρες για το κλουβί της και σίγουρα με τον καιρό θα τα προτιμήσει !
Δες εδώ : *Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους  ,* *Τα παιχνίδια των γουτσουνακίων!*

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα Μάριε οχι δεν ειναι πολυ ωρα έξω το κορίτσι μου (προσπαθώ να το συνηθισω το ειχα για αρσενικο)κανένα μια ώρα το πρωί και καμια ώρα το απόγευμα 
Να σας δείξουμε και τη κάναμε σήμερα....................
*Ανεβήκαμε στο κλουβί μας και παίξαμε* 
*Φάγαμε απο το χερι της κόρης μου* 
*Χαλαρώσαμε στην πόρτα μας*

----------


## kostas0206

Απιστευτη και ομορφη η μικρη σου! Να το χαιρεσαι!! :Happy0064:  :Party0048:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

_Ευχαριστω Κώστα να εισαι καλά_ 
*Να σας δείξω και μια βόλτα στο τούνελ*  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο Γιάννη καλή συνέχεια με την Λούφη !!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## Esmi

Καλέ τι όμορφο πουλάκι είναι αυτο;;; Κουκλάκι... να το χαίρεσαι

----------


## xrisam

Τέλειο το τούνελ!!

Αν κατάλαβα έχεις σεντονάκι απλωμένο. Μπορείς να εχεις διάσπαρτα σποράκια και να την βγάζεις για βοσκή, έτσι κάνω και εγω στα δικά μου. Τρελαίνονται να κάνουν τις κότες!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Αχου μα τι γλυκο μικρουλι ειναι αυτο; Ειναι τελειο!!! Να το χαιρεστε! Αυτο το τριξιμο που κανουν πριν κοιμηθουν ειναι ολα τα λεφτα! Και το τουνελ φοβερο!! Ειναι υπεροχη τσαχπινα!!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπερα και σας ευχαριστω,ναι Χρυσα σεντονακι για να προλάβω το λέρωμα και την παντοφλα μετά χαχαχαχχααχ
Αυτο με τα σπόρια το έκανα σήμερα στο τραπέζι αλλα δεν πολυσυγκινήθηκε
Το τουνελ παιδιά ηταν τυχαίο και ολα τα λεφτα ειναι παιχνίδι της κόρης μου που εχει μέσα ενα σκυλάκι καθόμασταν στον καναπέ και της παίζαμε και στην μέση ήταν το παιχνίδι και πήγε και κοίταζε μέσα μόνη της μετά σιγά σιγά πέρασε :Happy0064:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά να εχουμε όλοι,μια ερώτηση αυγό κάθε πότε μπορούμε να βάζουμε και πόσο?Έβαλα σήμερα πρώτη φορά στην μικρή το 1/4 με το τσόφλι και μέσα σε 10 λεπτά άφησε μόνο το τσόφλι!!!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πάρα πολύ καλό που της αρέσει το αυγό ! 
Τώρα που είναι μικρή δίνε της αν μπορείς είτε καθημερινά είτε μέρα παρα μέρα μέχρι να τελειώσει η πτερορροια της . 
Μετά την πτερορροια της θα της δίνει 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα .

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

1/4 ειναι καλά έτσι? μην το παρακάνουμε φυσικά αν της κάνει καλο θα της βάζω κάθε μέρα......

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι το 1/4 μέρα παρά μέρα είναι μια χαρά !

----------


## Αριστειδης

Γεια σας και καλη χρονια ευχομαι, Μαριε ομως τα  αλλα 3/4 του αυγου τα πεταει η τα κραταει στην συντηρηση

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν θέλει μπορεί είτε να τα φάει ο Γιάννης με λίγο αλατάκι  ::  
είτε μπορεί να τα αλέσει και να προσθέσει λίγη ρίγανη και γύρη και να τα δώσει την επόμενη μέρα στην Λούφη ! 
Όπως θέλει , μπορεί να δίνει και καθημερινά αυγουλάκι τώρα που είναι ακόμα μικρή !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλημέρα από την εμπειρία μου από τα καναρίνια αν βάλεις το υπόλοιπο σε ένα σακουλάκι τροφίμων με αεροστεγές κλείσιμο και στο ψυγείο διατηρείτε μια χαρά,με 2 παιδιά βεβαια μέσα στο σπίτι σπάνια έμενε χαχαχαχαχα
 Τα θηλυκά κοκατιλ απο θέμα φωνής ειναι κάτι σαν τα καναρίνια?Δηλαδή τα αρσενικα κελαηδάνε και τα θηλυκά κάνουν ενα τσιρ ?Γιατί στην πρωινή καλημέρα σήμερα η μικρή σαν να προσπαθούσε να κάνει κατι πιο μελωδικό απο το κλασικό που άκουγα μέχρι σήμερα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εμενα η θυληκια μου (καναρινι) κελαηδαει παρα πολυ ωραια και με διαρκεια αν και ειναι θυληκο.Τωρα στα κοκατιλ πιστευω το ιδιο θα ειναι αλλα για να σου ειπε ο Μαριος αυτο με τις μεταλαξεις και την γενετικη, σαν μαθηματικα Λυκειου ειναι,ειναι σιγουρα θυληκο εαν οι γωνεις του ηταν αλλης μεταλαξης.Ειχα δει νομιζω εδω μεσα η καπου αλλου πως κερδισε διαγωνισμο θυληκο τιμπραντο και την επομενη χρονια δεν κελαηδουσε καθολου οποτε αφου ειναι και η δικη σου μικρη μπορει να συμβαινει κατι παρομοιο παντως το κυριο μερος περνει και ο χαρακτηρας του καθε πουλιου .

----------


## CreCkotiels

χωρίς να έχω δει τους γονείς της μικρής δε μπορώ να ξέρω σίγουρα γιατί πολλοί που αναπαράγουν πουλάκια κοκατιλ δεν ξέρουν κιόλας και τις μεταλλάξεις οπότε λένε άλλα ντάλλα . 
Αν ο εκτροφέας της μικρής μας τα είπε σωστά τότε είναι μάλλον θηλυκό αλλιώς αν κάναμε κάποιο λάθος θα φανεί στην πτερορροια της γύρω στον 6ο μήνα . 

Παρόλα αυτά επειδή είναι παπαγάλοι και όχι καναρίνια θα δεις να κάνει διάφορους ήχους ακόμα και να κελαηδήσει ... όχι όμως σαν ένα αρσενικό . 

Βάλε μας βιντεάκι με τον ήχο να σου πούμε .  :Happy0064:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Αν την πετύχω ξανά θα βάλω, μην φανταστείς οτι έκανε και κανένα κελάηδημα απλά κατι παραπάνω απο ενα απλό τσιρ που έκανε μέχρι τώρα...........
Τωρα για τους γονείς ούτε εγώ ειμαι σίγουρος για αυτα που μας είπε ο εκροφεας,θα δειξει  στην πορεια δεν βιάζομαι κιόλας να μάθω για κάποιο λόγο,απλά ως πρώην καναρινας θα μου άρεσε να κανει κάποιους μελωδικούς ήχους  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα σε όλους με το λουφακι τα πάμε τέλεια εχει τρελάνει όλοι την οικογενεια :: ,τωρα είμαστε στην φαση που βάζουμε κανονες στα παιδια για την ασφάλειά του,για παράδειγμα πήγε ο γιος μου και το έβγαλε απο το κλουβί την ώρα που η σύζυγος τηγάνιζε και εμενα μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα καγκελο ::

----------


## xrisam

Ωχ ωχ μακριά απο τηγάνια και τα μαγειρέματα γενικώς :eek: 

Όντως θέλει πολύ προσοχή με τα παιδάκια και εγω απο τώρα το σκέφτομαι τι θα κάνω με την μπέμπα μου που όταν ξεπεταχτει θα θέλει να τα πιάνει ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Γεια σας επανέρχομαι με μερικες φώτο της Λουφης μου ........
*Εδω τα κορίτσια μου παίζουν* 
*Ψάχνοντας την τροφή!!!!!!
*

*Η σαλάτα μας.........*

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ γλυκο!!

----------


## xrisam

A είναι μεγάλη η κορούλα!!! Εγω νόμιζα κανά μωρό.. ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευχαριστω Αλέξανδρε να εισαι καλά... 



> A είναι μεγάλη η κορούλα!!! Εγω νόμιζα κανά μωρό..


Χρύσα μωράκι ειναι για μένα χαχαχαχαχχα και ο γιος μωράκι ειναι 180 ύψος  :Icon Rolleyes:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πως μου είχε ξεφύγει τούτο το θέμα;;; Κούκλα η Λούφηηηηηηη!!! Να τη χαίρεστε!!!  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Με αρκετη φασαρία το βίντεο γιατί είχαμε κόσμο στο σπίτι το Λουφακι μου κάνει μερικες προσπαθείς να μας πει κάτι πιο μελωδικό απο ένα τσιρ,εσείς που εχετε ακούσει και θηλυκά και αρσενικα μικρά τη λέτε τώρα που το ακούτε?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σαν ήχος είναι αρκετά σύνθετος που το δικό μου θηλυκό δεν τον κάνει. Αλλά αν ο εκτροφέας σου έχει πει σωστά τις μεταλλάξεις (τα χρώματα δηλαδή) των γονέων, το μικρό είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό. Θα σου εξηγήσω γιατί. 

Ο μπαμπάς είπαμε πως είναι normal gray, δηλαδή ο κλασσικός κυρίαρχος χρωματισμός που έχουν τα κοκατίλ και στη φύση. Επίσης έχει μία βούλα άσπρη που σημαίνει ότι στα γονίδια του φέρει και την μετάλλαξη pied, η οποία είναι υπολειπόμενη. Πρέπει δηλαδή και οι δύο γονείς να την έχουν για να την εμφανίσει στο φτέρωμα του ο απόγονος. 

Η μαμά τώρα είναι λουτίνο, η οποία είναι φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη. Αυτό σημαίνει πως, αν μόνο η μαμά έχει τη μετάλλαξη, δεν μεταφέρεται στο χρώμα των απογόνων. Αν μόνο ο μπαμπάς έχει τη μετάλλαξη (έστω και σαν φορέα στα γονίδια του), τότε μόνο τα θηλυκά μωρά μπορούν να την εμφανίσουν. Αν την έχουν και οι δύο γονείς, γεννιούνται και θηλυκά και αρσενικά μικρά αυτού του χρώματος. Επίσης, τα θηλυκά μπορούν να έχουν μόνο μία φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη. Δεν μπορούν δηλαδή να είναι στο χρώμα λουτίνο αλλά να έχουν και το σίναμον στο dna τους. 

Το δικό σου πουλάκι είναι σίναμον. Η μετάλλαξη αυτή είναι φυλοσύνδετη, οπότε για να μάθουμε τι φύλο είναι κοιτάμε τους γονείς. Ποιος έχει αυτό το χρωματισμό στο φτέρωμα του; Κανένας από τους δύο. Άρα αυτομάτως αποκλείουμε τη μαμά του μικρού σου γιατί είναι λουτίνο και δεν μπορεί να έχει άλλη φυλοσύνδετη. Επομένως αποκλείεται η πιθανότητα να είναι αρσενικό το πουλάκι. Μένει ο μπαμπάς που μπορεί να μην έχει αυτό το χρώμα στα πούπουλα αλλά έχει την ικανότητα να το κουβαλάει στα γονίδια του και να το κληρονομήσει μόνο στους θηλυκούς απογόνους του. 

Άρα αν στα έχουν πει σωστά τα χρώματα, το πουλάκι είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό. Μπορεί απλά να έχει την ικανότητα να παράγει πιο σύνθετους ήχους από ότι ένα τυπικό θηλυκό κοκατίλ!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Κωνσταντινα σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση ήταν αναλυτικοτατη,δεν ειμαι 100% σίγουρος οτι μου εχει πει σωστα της μεταλλάξεις τον γονιών του κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη γιατί και το μικρο όταν μιλήσαμε τηλεφωνικά μου το είχε πει για normal gray,θα δειξει σιγά σιγά πιστευω δεν εχω και κανενα πρόβλημα οτι και να ειναι μονο που μπερδευομαστε μια του λέμε αγόρι μου μια κορίτσι μου χαχαχχα :Confused0006:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κοίτα κάποιος που δεν ξέρει, ίσως να μπερδέψει το normal gray με το σίνναμον. Τώρα αν δεν ξέρει το κίτρινο χρώμα και σου λέει ότι ναναι για το θηλυκό του ότι είναι λουτίνο, εκεί πάει σε πρόβλημα αχρωματοψίας  :Happy0196:  Καταλαβαίνω την επιθυμία σου να μάθεις το φύλο, και εγώ θέλω να ξέρω τι φύλο είναι τα πουλάκια μου για να τα ονομάζω αντίστοιχα και να μην τους προκαλώ ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Να είναι Μπάμπης και να το φωνάζω Μπέτυ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Κοίτα κάποιος που δεν ξέρει, ίσως να μπερδέψει το normal gray με το σίνναμον. Τώρα αν δεν ξέρει το κίτρινο χρώμα και σου λέει ότι ναναι για το θηλυκό του ότι είναι λουτίνο, εκεί πάει σε πρόβλημα αχρωματοψίας


Ναι αλλά αν εχει κανει λάθος στον μπαμπα δεν αλλάζει ο συλλογισμός πιο πάνω?



> Να είναι Μπάμπης και να το φωνάζω Μπέτυ


Γιαυτό και το ονομάσαμε Λουφη Ο Λουφης Η Λουφη τα μπαλωνουμε  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι αν έχει κάνει λάθος στο μπαμπά δεν μας νοιάζει! Η μαμά μας νοιάζει να μην είναι σίνναμον αντί για λουτίνο (Δηλαδή κανελί αντί για κίτρινη) γιατί τότε ίσως να είναι αρσενικό αφού την έχει και η μαμά και ο μπαμπάς τη μετάλλαξη. Αν δεν την έχει η μαμά και βγήκε τέτοιο πουλάκι, σημαίνει ότι την έχει ο μπαμπάς μόνο οπότε είναι 100% θηλυκό!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Οκ αρα είμαστε σίγουρη Η Λουφη μας προσπαθεί να μας κελαηδήσει,αλλιώς στέλνουμε τον εκτροφεα σε οφθαλμίατρο ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η ζουζούνα μεγαλώνει και ομορφαίνει ! 
Λοιπόν Γιάννη (χρόνια πολλά και για την γιορτή σου , αν και άργησα ) , αν ο εκτροφέας είπε σωστά τις μεταλλάξεις όπως σου είπα και εγώ , έτσι και η Κωνσταντίνα είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό . 
Το κελάηδισμα και η γλώσσα του σώματος της δεν μοιάζει καθόλου με θηλυκό οπότε κάποια πατατιά έκανε ο έκτροφέας με μεταλλάξεις !
 Θα δούμε με την πτεροροια !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευχαριστω για της ευχές Μαριε να εισαι καλά,μένω λοιπόν στο θηλυκό και ξεκινάω να ψάχνω και έναν καλο οφθαλμίατρο για τον εκτροφεα και βλέπουμε :Rolleye0012:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σήμερα μια και έφτιαχνε γλυκό το κορίτσι μου :Love0001:  και είχε έξω την ζυγαριά ζύγισα και την Λουφη είμαστε 96 ολόκληρα γραμμάρια,νομίζω  οτι ειναι στο σωστό βάρος η κομψή κηρία μου   :Humming Bird A:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Οκ αρα είμαστε σίγουρη Η Λουφη μας προσπαθεί να μας κελαηδήσει,αλλιώς στέλνουμε τον εκτροφεα σε οφθαλμίατρο


Σημερινό βίντεο, εχω αρχίσει να ψάχνω για οφθαλμίατρο ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι Γιάννη μάλλον είναι ο Λούφης !  :: 
Μάλλον έγινε κάποιο λάθος από τον εκτροφέα μιας και με αυτές που μας είπε είναι αδύνατον να βγει αρσενικό στην μετάλλαξη του δικού σου cockatiel . 
Παρόλα αυτά όμως , υπάρχουν και θηλυκά που κελαηδάνε οπότε για να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι θα περιμένουμε μέχρι την πτερορροια ! 
Εδώ ένα θηλυκό cockatiel που κελαηδάει :

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μαριε μετά την πτεροροια πως θα είμαστε σίγουρη αφού σε αυτη τη μετάλλαξη δεν φαίνεται το φύλλο απο τον χρωματισμό?Σορυ αν ειναι χαζή η απορία :Fighting0029:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όταν λέμε στην γλώσσα των cockatiel ότι το φύλο δεν φαίνεται σε κάποια μετάλλαξη εννοούμε τις μεταλλάξεις lutino , pied και albino . 
Το μικρό σου εσένα που είναι cinnamon split pied φαινοτυπικά θα φανεί το φύλο του μετά τον 7ο μήνα . 

Αν είναι θηλυκό θα παραμείνει όπως είναι και τώρα αλλά  αν είναι αρσενικό θα γίνει έτσι : 



Οι μεταλλάξεις που εμφανίζουν φαινοτυπικά φυλετική διαφορά είναι normal grey , cinnamon , pearl , cinnamon pearl , whiteface , whiteface pearl και κάποιες άλλες πιο σπάνιες μεταλλάξεις που δεν τις βρίσκεις Ελλάδα .

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα,το Λουφακι μου παρόλο που εχει κομμενα φτερά έκανε μερικες μικρές πτήσεις μερικών μέτρον, σήμερα όμως με τρέλανε έκανε γύρα 3 φορές το σαλόνι πετώντας υπέροχα :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο Γιάννη !  :: 
Πρόσεχε όμως γιατί με το να έχει τέτοια φτερά κουράζεται ! 
Πρόσεχε μην τραυματιστεί ! 

Αν μπορείς δείξε μας τα φτερά της

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μαριε για να ανοίξω φτερούγα και να βγάλω φώτο θα στρεσαριστεί   και δεν θέλω, αλλα επειδή το έχω δει θα σου πω,  εχει αφήσει τα 2 πρώτα και της έχει κοψει τα 4 επόμενα.....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Της τα έκοψε έτσι ώστε να μην παίρνει ύψος ! Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τα τσεκουρώνουν έτσι τα πουλάκια .... 

Γιάννη μην σε αγχώνει , σε λίγο καιρό θα της έρθει η πτερορροια και θα βγάλει πολύ όμορφα και γερά φτερά ! 
Με το πέταγμα τότε θα δεις το κορμί της να αλλάζει κιόλας ! Το φτέρωμα θα γίνει πιο αεροδυναμικό , καθόλου ανακατωμένο , πιο γερά πόδια και πιο λεπτά , πιο καλή σιλουέτα ! 

Θα γίνει κύκνος !!!  :Love0001:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

*Παιδιά βοήθεια με τον τρελό που έμπλεξα* 
Μαραθωνοδρομος θα γίνω για λίγο κεχρι!!!!!!!!
Ουφ το εφτασα

Αυτός ο τρελός μου το πηρε ευτυχώς εχουν πέσει μερικά σποράκια!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαχαχαχαχα εξπέρ θα γίνει σε λίγο !!  :Youpi: 
Μπράβο Γιάννη , καλή συνέχεια !  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Xαχαχα! Τι καλο που ειναι! Αλλα ναι να το προσεχεις οταν πεταει μεχρι να βγουν τα καινουργια του φτερα γιατι δεν εχει καλη ισορροπια. Μηπως εχουν αρχισει ηδη να βγαινουν γι αυτο και μπορεσε να πεταξει;

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχα ειναι μουτρο! Μπραβο που ασχολεισαι τοσο! Πιστευω οτι περναει τελεια!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχα, τέλειος!!! Το κεχρί νομίζω είναι από τους λίγους λόγους που θα κάνουν τον Αρθούρο μου να πετάξει για να πάει κάπου. Τεμπέλικα πουλιά!  ::

----------


## xrisam

ΧΑχααα!! Τρέλα είναι!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευχαριστω για τα καλά σας λόγια, ειναι μια γλυκά το μικρο μας εχει τρελάνει ::  



> Xαχαχα! Τι καλο που ειναι! Αλλα ναι να το προσεχεις οταν πεταει μεχρι να βγουν τα καινουργια του φτερα γιατι δεν εχει καλη ισορροπια. Μηπως εχουν αρχισει ηδη να βγαινουν γι αυτο και μπορεσε να πεταξει;


Οχι δεν εχουν βγει τα καινούργια φτερά αλλα πετάει αρκετά καλα χωρις όμως να μπορει να παρει ύψος

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Παίζοντας με το Λουφακι μου!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Xεχε, Γιαννη νομιζω εσυ εχεις ενθουσιαστει περισσοτερο απο τα παιδια με το Λουφη!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Xεχε, Γιαννη νομιζω εσυ εχεις ενθουσιαστει περισσοτερο απο τα παιδια με το Λουφη!


Δεν έχεις και πολυ άδικο Αλέξανδρε  :Scared0016:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Παιδιά σήμερα μου γεννήθηκε μια απορία γύρισα σπίτι πριν απο λίγο είχε σκοτεινιάσει,συνήθως στον χώρο που ειναι ο/η Λουφη εχει αναμμένο  φως και σκεπάζω το κλουβί κατά της 8,σήμερα όμως δεν ήταν κάνεις στο σπίτι και ήταν σκοτάδι με το που άναψα το φως έπεσε με τα μούτρα στο φαΐ,πρεπει να  εχω αναμμένο  φως τωρα που σκοτεινιάζει νωρίς ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πρέπει να έχει μία σταθερή ώρα που κοιμάται πάνω κάτω και σταθερή ώρα που ξυπνάει έτσι ώστε να καλύπτει 10-12 ώρες ύπνου. Κανονίζεις εσύ ανάλογα την ώρα που θέλεις (όχι πάαααρα πολύ αργά), ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα που έχετε. Από εκεί και πέρα κανονίζεις αν θα έχεις φως ανοιχτό ή όχι όταν λείπεις. Πάντως καλό είναι όταν λείπετε όλοι από το σπίτι, να μένει ένα μικρό φωτάκι ακόμα και αν είναι ώρα ύπνου. Τα κοκατίλ συχνά παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού στο σκοτάδι και χτυπιούνται στο κλουβί με κίνδυνο να τραυματιστούν. Οπότε ένα φωτάκι βοηθάει στο να ηρεμήσει γρηγορότερα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Γιαννη, εμενα η Ρικο αν δεν ειναι κανεις σπιτι δεν κουνιεται απο το κλαδι της ακομα και μερα να ειναι και την τηλεοραση να της εχω ανοιχτη. Ουτε παει να φαει, ουτε να πιει ουτε καν κανει κακα. Οταν ερθει καποιος, τοτε χαλαρωνει, κουτσουλαει οτι εχει μαζεψει και παει στο φαι και στο νερο της. Επισης, οταν ξερω οτι θα ειναι μονη και θα γυρισω αφου νυχτωσει αφηνω περα απο την τηλεοραση και το φως ανοιχτο σε πολυ χαμηλη ενταση.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Φως μικρο υπάρχει δεν ειναι σκοτάδι τελείως,η απορία μου ειναι οτι της περισσότερες μέρες εχει αναμένω το κεντρικό φως του δωματίου οπότε παει για υπνο κατά της 8 που σκεπάζω το κλουβί,ενώ οταν τυχαίνει να λειπουμε ειναι πιο σκοτεινά απο της 5:30-6 που σκοτεινιάζει

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη πολύ ζουζούνι το μικρό σου !!!  :Love0020: 
Μπράβο καλή συνέχεια με την εκπαίδευση !  :: 
Καλό είναι να έχεις ένα φωτάκι ανοιχτού χρώματος λοιπόν στο σπίτι όταν λείπεται πχ. κίτρινο ώστε να βλέπει να κατέβει να φάει αν θέλει !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα μια ακόμα ερώτηση έχω (όταν με βαρεθειτε να το πειτε ελεύθερα ::  ) εδωσα κανα δυο  την ωρα που τρώγαμε στο Λουφακι λιγο ψωμι και τσίμπησε λίγο στην κόρα και τωρα οταν τρώμε θέλει και το ζητάει κανει να δίνω λίγο η οχι?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δε σε βαριόμαστε ποτέ , είσαι ένας από εμάς πλέον δεν έχει επιστροφή δεν πας πουθενά ! χαχαχαχα   :Love0007: 

όχι δεν πειράζει αν τρώει ελάαχιστο !  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Δε σε βαριόμαστε ποτέ , είσαι ένας από εμάς πλέον δεν έχει επιστροφή δεν πας πουθενά ! χαχαχαχα  
> 
> όχι δεν πειράζει αν τρώει ελάαχιστο !


Να εισαι καλά Μάριε ευχαριστω,χαίρομαι γιατί το θέλει και δεν ήξερα τη να κάνω .........

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα σήμερα το μικρο μου έκανε κατι που με άγχωσε λίγο έτρωγε της κουτσουλιές του,έχει κάποια έλλειψη στην διατροφή του  προφανώς?Τη πρεπει να κάνω?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κόκαλο σουπιάς έχει στο κλουβί ; Λαχανικά και αυγό τρώει ; 

Αν ναι μην σε αγχώνει απλά της φάνηκαν παράξενες και τις επεξεργαζόταν ! 
Προσπάθησε να μην αφήνεις κάποια να υπάρχει στο κάγκελο του πάτου !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Κόκκαλο σουπιάς έχει και πάει συνέχεια και <<τρώει>> αυγό και λαχανικά ενώ ειχε ξεκινήσει και τα τσάκιζε και δοκίμαζε απο όλα τώρα ενώ  δοκιμάζει τρώει πολυ λίγο και το εχει ρίξει στα σπόρια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καμιά φορά μπορεί να υποδηλώνει έλλειψη κάποιας βιταμίνης κλπ, αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές είναι απλά η έμφυτη περιέργεια που έχουν τα κοκατίλ και η φυσική συμπεριφορά να βόσκουν στο έδαφος και να προσπαθούν να βρουν τροφή τσιμπώντας τα πάντα. Όπως σου είπε και ο Μάριος ο μόνος τρόπος να το αποφύγεις όσο περισσότερο μπορείς, είναι να μην μένουν οι κουτσουλιές στη σχάρα. Μπορείς κάθε μέρα (5 λεπτάκια παίρνει) να το σκουπίζεις για να μην μένουν  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μπορει να υπαρχουν διαφοροι λογοι που το κανει αυτο. Κατ' αρχας καποια ελλειψη στη διατροφη συνηθως χολινης. Υπαρχει σε καλες ποσοτητες στο αυγο, το σπανακι, τη σογια, το κουνουπιδι. Επισης στη μαγια μπυρας η οποια χρησιμοποιειται σαν συμπληρωμα σε μορφη σκονης την οποια πασπαλιζεις πανω απο το φαγητο του. Αλλος λογος για να τρωει τα κακα του ειναι οπως ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω επειδη του αρεσει σαν υφη και το βλεπει σαν παιχνιδι. Αλλα παιχνιδια εχει στο κλουβι του; Ασχολειται καθολου μ' εκεινα Κατι ακομα που εχω παρατηρησει με τη Ρικο ειναι οτι το κανει για να καθαρισει το κλουβι της. Γινεται πολυ εντονο τις μερες πριν κανει αυγουλακια οποτε και κατεβαινει στον πατο συχνα και ετοιμαζει  τη "φωλια" της (ειναι θηλυκο και κανει ασπορα αυγα απο μονη της). Νομιζω ο καλυτερος τροπος για να το αποφυγεις (περα απο το να του παρεχεις μια πληρη διατροφη) ειναι να καθαριζεις συχνα τον πατο. Το κλουβι της Ρικο δεν εχει σχαρα οποτε αφαιρω το χαρτι μια ισως και δυο φορες τη μερα. Τωρα εσενα που εχει, θα πρεπει να τη βγαζει και να την τριβεις καθημερινα αμα μπορεις. Τελικα παντως, νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο βολικα τα κλουβια χωρις σχαρα. Ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολα στην καθαριοτητα.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Απο διατροφή είμαστε στην φάση που προσπαθούμε να μάθουμε να τρώμε διάφορα,αυγό ,μπρόκολο και μαρούλι τρώμε απο λίγο ολα τα υπόλοιπα οπως τα βάζω τα πετάω,απο παιχνίδια εχει διάφορα και ασχολείται συχνά απο λίγο,τη σχάρα την καθαρίζω καθε μέρα η το αργότερο ανα 2 μέρες.............

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Τελικα παντως, νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο βολικα τα κλουβια χωρις σχαρα. Ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολα στην καθαριοτητα.


Αλέξανδρε εξαρτάται από το "φροντιστή", (δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη ιδιοκτήτης), του ζώου. Αν για παράδειγμα κάποιος δεν μπορεί να αλλάζει 2 φορές την ημέρα τον πάτο, τότε δεν είναι και το ιδανικό. Επίσης ειδικά τα κοκατίλ ή τα μπάτζι ή ακόμα και ζεμπράκια που τους αρέσει να σκαλίζουν στο έδαφος, θα έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη επαφή με τις κουτσουλιές τους έτσι και μπορεί να φάνε και τροφές που έχουν πέσει κάτω. Προσωπικά θεωρώ τη σχάρα απαραίτητη, γι αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο. Ακόμα, ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί άλλο υπόστρωμα. Δεν μπορούμε πχ να βάλουμε σελίδες περιοδικών ή εφημερίδες όταν δεν έχουμε σχάρα, γιατί στατιστικά θα τα φάνε. Εσύ τι είδους υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιείς για τη ζουζούνα σου;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λευκο χαρτι κουζινας χρησιμοποιω. Μα και σχαρα να υπαρχει δεν κολλανε κουτσουλιες πανω της; Παντως εννοειται οτι εξαρταται απο το πουλι. Αμα ας πουμε τρωει το χαρτι, τοτε καλυτερα σχαρα (η Ρικο δεν το τσιμπαει) . Αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι καλυτερο για τα ποδαρακια τους να πατανε σε επιπεδη επιφανεια απο το να πατανε στα συρματα της σχαρας. Εγω ας πουμε βαζω 3-4 στρωσεις χαρτι και αφαιρω την πανω πανω μολις δω οτι γεμισει. Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ευκολο, υγιεινο και δεν χρειαζεται καθολου τριψιμο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σίγουρα κολλάνε κουτσουλιές πάνω στη σχάρα, αλλά δεν είναι τόσες όσες είναι κάτω. Εγώ βέβαια αυτό το λέω έχοντας δύο κοκατίλ στο ίδιο κλουβί οπότε διπλάσιες κουτσουλιές  ::  Όπως τον βολεύει τον καθένα και βλέπει ότι το κλουβί μένει καθαρό και το πουλάκι υγιές!  :Big Grin:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μερικές φώτο απο το Λουφακι και μια καλημέρα απο εμένα σε όλους :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι ενας γλυκας! Πολυ πολυ ομορφος και φαινεται οτι σας εχει ξετρελανει ολους!

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω πω ένα κουκλί!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Το Λουφακι μου το έριξε στο τραγούδι :Innocent0006: .............Το βίντεο δεν ειναι οτι καλύτερο αλλά συχωρέσετε την κορούλα μου που το τράβηξε  :Party0011:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τι τραγουδιστης ειναι αυτος μωρεε, ζουζουνι

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα από τον/την Λουφη με ενα τραγουδάκι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν ξέρω αν τελικά είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό αλλά η Μόκα κάνει αυτούς τους ήχους !  :Jumping0046: 
Ο Έκτωρας καθόταν δίπλα μου και δεν έδειξε κάποιο ενδιαφέρον που συνήθως στα αρσενικά ξεσηκώνεται και τους απαντάει τραγουδώντας ! 

Πολύ ζουζούνι το Λουφάκι και πολύ όμορφο το κλουβάκι !!!  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ειναι όντως πολυ ζουζούνι ευχαριστω πολυ ,οσο για το αρσενικο-θηλυκό αστο θα δειξει σε μερικούς μήνες, μια ερώτηση τώρα, οταν λείπω απο το σπίτι και τον/την βγάλουν εξω ειναι μια χαρά με όλους, όταν ειμαι εγω μπροστά θέλει να ειναι συνέχεια πάνω μου και όποιος και να τον/την εχει πετάει κατευθείαν  σε μένα η τον δαγκώνει,αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή ασχολούμαι πολυ μαζι του?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά σου δείχνει μεγαλύτερη προτίμηση! Όταν λείπεις πάει σε όποιον νάναι γιατί δεν τον πειράζει, αλλά όταν είσαι εσύ εκεί, προτιμά εσένα. Στους παπαγάλους δεν έχει να κάνει ποιος τους βάζει φαγητό/νερό κλπ., αλλά ποιον τα ίδια τα πουλιά διαλέγουν!

----------


## Esmi

Τι γλυκούλι είναι αυτό;;; Φτου φτου... Μόλις το άκουσε ο Παρούλης αμέσως να του απαντήσει!χεχε!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Να τον χαίρεσαι είναι τρομερός !!!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλημέρα στην όμορφη παρέα σας, χάθηκα λίγο γιατι εχει πέσει τρέξιμο στην δουλεια,με το λουφακι τα πάμε τέλεια θα σας βάλω μερικες φώτο του στον ήλιο,βρηκα και φώτο απο τους γονείς του οπότε καταλαβαίνετε εσείς οι έμπειροι περιμένω μπας και ξεκαθαρισουμε    το φύλο του  .......
Ο μπαμπάς και η μαμά μας 


και εδω το λουφακι μας 



και εδω τραγουδάμε 
http://vid1142.photobucket.com/album...K/CAM00070.mp4

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μας είχε λείψει Γιάννη η παρέα σας και τα νέα σας !!!! 

Κουκλί το Λουφάκι , :Love0001:  :Love0001:  θέλω να στο κλέψω !!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

Για το φύλο τώρα , 
Με μπερδεύουν οι εικόνες του μπαμπά γιατί αρχικά μοιάζει με natural cinnamon split pied (cinnamon με φορέα pied) ενώ στις άλλες δύο μοιάζει με normal grey split pied ! 

Αν ο μπαμπάς είναι normal grey split pied φαινοτυπικά  τότε την περίπτωση την είχα αναλύσει εδώ#12και το Λουφάκι είναι θηλυκό ! 
Αν ο μπαμπάς είναι cinnamon split pied τότε έχουμε την εξής περίπτωση : 

αρσενικά : 

50% αρχέγονα (normal grey) με φορέα cinnamon lutino pied 
50% αρχέγονα (normal grey) με φορέα cinnamon lutino 

θηλυκά : 

*50% cinnamon με φορέα pied* 
50% cinnamon 



Αν όμως ο μπαμπάς είναι cinnamon pied και η μαμά έχει φορέα pied (το Λουφάκι μάλλον δεν είναι σκέτο cinnamon αλλά είναι cinnamon pied ) τότε έχεις τα παρακάτω : 

αρσενικά : 

50% αρχέγονα (normal grey)  pied  με φορέα cinnamon lutino
50% αρχέγονα (normal grey) με φορέα cinnamon lutino pied

θηλυκά : 

*50% cinnamon pied* 
50% cinnamon φορέα pied 




Οπότε και με αυτή την περίπτωση έχουμε ότι το* Λουφάκι* μάλλον είναι θηλυκό ! 

επιπλέον το κελάηδισμα που κάνει είναι ήχοι που κάνουν αρσενικά & θηλυκά cockatiel , όχι κάτι ιδιαίτερο ώστε να πούμε ότι είναι αρσενικό! 
Πόσο μηνών είναι τώρα ;

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

*Να το κλέψεις ?????????
Αποκλείεται!!!!* :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016: 
4,5 μηνών ειναι το κουκλάκι μου τελικά σίγουρα θα ξέρω όταν κάνει αυγό  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

4.5 μηνών ; ου ου μικρό είναι ακόμα το Λουφάκι έχουμε μήνες ακόμα να δούμε φύλο παρόλα αυτά το τεστ DNA  θα σου λύσει τα χέρια μιας και αυγό μπορεί να μην κάνει ! 
Η Μόκα μου είναι 3ων χρονών και δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ της ούτε 1 αυγό  :winky:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> 4.5 μηνών ; ου ου μικρό είναι ακόμα το Λουφάκι έχουμε μήνες ακόμα να δούμε φύλο παρόλα αυτά το τεστ DNA  θα σου λύσει τα χέρια μιας και αυγό μπορεί να μην κάνει ! 
> Η Μόκα μου είναι 3ων χρονών και δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ της ούτε 1 αυγό


Σωστό το τεστ DNA αν ήθελα να βρω ζευγάρι εγω δεν έχω τετοια σκέψη,θα ήθελα να ειναι αρσενικο μήπως μου λέει πιο όμορφα τραγουδάκια αλλα δεν με νοιάζει κιόλας ..........

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφο είναι πωπωπω!!!! Και φαίνεται πως έχει εξαιρετική φροντίδα!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωνσταντινα κάνουμε στο σπίτι όλοι οτι καλύτερο μπορούμε το λατρεύουμε και  θέλουμε να περνάει καλά.......

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Εντάξει δεν είμαστε και Παβαρότι αλλα το παλεύουμε  :rollhappy:

----------


## Esmi

Αχ αχ ένα όμορφο παιδί!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Όταν παω να τραβήξω βίντεο στα χάδια τσιτώνει,εδω ενα πολυ μικρο δείγμα μέχρι να  με πάρει χαμπάρι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

βρε το ζουζούνι το όμορφο !!!  :Love0033:  

Γιάννη πανέμορφο το Λουφάκη και όπως φαίνεται από τη στάση του σώματος του όχι μόνο το απολαμβάνει αλλά έχει λιώσει !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Λιώνει έχεις δίκιο και που να δεις όταν ειμαι ξαπλωμένος και τρίβεται στο πιγούνι μου εκεί ειναι το καλύτερο!!!!
Πια η γνώμη σας για το Harness? Το σκεφτομαι να πάρω και να δοκιμάσω αν το δεχτεί ...

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Και κάτι ακόμα για το Harness το έχω βρει 25 ευρώ ειναι καλή αυτή η τιμή ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη για το Harness κρατάω επιφυλακτική στάση ! Δε θα σου πάρε ή μη πάρεις απλά αυτό που έχω αποταμιεύσει εγώ είναι ναι μεν το πουλάκι το έχεις μαζί σου αλλά παρατηρώ πως το φτέρωμα χαλάει (προσωπικά εμένα με ενοχλεί να βλέπω λίγο ανακατεμένο φτέρωμα) λόγω των λουριών , το πουλάκι αισθάνομαι ότι αγχώνεται μιας και βγαίνοντας έξω για βόλτα με εσένα μεν αλλά σε άγνωστο περιβάλλον δε ! 
Σκέψου πως όταν το βγάζεις για πρώτη φορα στο μπαλκόνι με το κλουβί έχει το ύφος του σοκαρισμένου πόσο μάλλον αν δεν έχει το κλουβί του (προσωπική προστασία του) και βρίσκεται σε συνεχή κίνηση , νομίζω η καρδούλα του θα πηγαίνει σαν τρελή 

Προσωπικά και εγώ το σκεφτόμουν και ακουγόταν καλή ιδέα αλλά πλέον το άφησα στην άκρη μιας και φοβήθηκα και λίγο όταν έφυγε η Μόκα από το κλουβί της οπότε μόνο στην θέα να τα βλέπω να πετάνε ελεύθερα έξω παθαίνω ένα μικρό αμοκ ! 

Μην σταθείς όμως στα δικά μου λεγόμενα , περίμενε να δεις τι θα σου πουν και οι πιο γνώστες . 

για την τιμή είχα κοιτάξει κάποτε και είχα δει και σε πιο μικρές τιμές όπως 19 Ε ! Θα το ψάξω ξανά και θα σου πω  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλημέρα,σήμερα το Λουφακι εχει κέφια,για δείτε το βίντεο και πες τε μου λέει το παιδί μου καλημέρα ή εγώ εχω πάθει παράκρουση και ακούω οτι θέλω  :Party0016: χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω κουκλακι! Και νομιζω πως ναι λεει καλημερα!  
Και το κλουβι τελειο! Φινα περναει το μικρουλι!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευχαριστω Αρανδη,είχα αρχίσει να ψάχνομαι ακούω καλά δεν ακούω

----------


## CreCkotiels

ωωωω το ζουζούνι !!!  :Love0020:  
Από το 2:35 μέχρι 2:50 το λέει και ο Έκτωρας αυτό το "κκκ" και το υπόλοιπο που δε καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει !   :: 
Απαπαπα σε μια θέση δε κάθεται όλο πάνω κάτω πηγαίνει !  :: 

Γιάννη μέχρι να μάθουμε το φύλο που πιθανόν να μην φανεί αν είναι pied ( dark face ) θα πάθω αμόκ , το Λουφάκη είναι kinder έκπληξη και στο φύλο και στο ταλέντο φωνής αλλά και στη μετάλλαξη !  :Party0016:  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Να εισαι καλα Μαριε για τα καλα σου λογια,αλλα δεν μου ειπες το καλημερα το ακους και εσυ;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ γλυκο και χαρουμενο! Οσο για το χαρνες, μου ειχαν χαρισει ενα αλλα δεν το χω δοκιμασει ακομα. Δεν του το φορας με τη μια. Θελει διαδικασια να το συνηθισει, να το φοραει χωρις να γκρινιαζει και μετα σταδιακα να βγει και κατα εξω. Γινεται αλλα θελει κοπο. Εξαρταται και απο το πουλι βεβαια οπως παντα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη νομίζω ότι ακούω το "Καλημέρα" αλλά καθόλου καθαρά , αν είναι αρσενικό είναι ακόμα στην εξάσκηση και στη μάθηση !

----------


## Esmi

Αχ αχ και γω ακούω Καλημέρα!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Πήραμε και το harness και εδώ προσπαθούμε να το συνηθίσουμε ,το βλέπω δύσκολο πολυ πιστευω όμως με πολυ υπομονή να το μάθουμε,και να μπορούμε να κάνουμε βόλτες στην φύση

----------


## xrisam

Mια γλύκα το Λουφάκι!! 

Αχ δεν ξέρω και εγω έλεγα παλαιότερα για χάρνες αλλά τώρα δεν θέλω...φοβάμαι πολύ. Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα είναι άνετα.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Χρύσα δεν ξέρω αν δεν το δεχτεί αν δεν  ειναι ανετο δεν θα του το φορέσω,το άφησα μερικες μερες σαν παιχνίδι,μετα προσπάθησα να του το ακουμπήσω στο σώμα του και φοβήθηκε πολυ, απο χτες ξεκινήσαμε παιχνίδι με το harness και κεχρί,περνάει το κεφάλι του μόνο του στο harness για να φάει, μετα όμως τραβιέται απότομα,θα δειξει στην πορεια αν δεν ειναι ήρεμο θα εγκαταλείψω την προσπάθεια

----------


## Ariadni

Εμενα μου φαινεται πως για πρωτη φορα οτι ηταν μια χαρα! Αν το δοκιμαζετε καθημερινα απο λιγο γιατι να μην το δεχτει;

----------


## Esmi

Πάντως του έχεις κάνει φοβερή εκπαίδευση!!!Μπράβο!!Σε ακούει πάρα πολύ!!Νομίζω με λίγη προσπάθεια ακόμα θα τα καταφέρεις  :Happy: )

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να το περασω  από τα φτερά χωρίς να στρεσαριστεί, στο κεφάλι δεν το φοβόμουν καθόλου γιατί με αφήνει να τον χαϊδεύω να τον πειράζω δεν εχει πρόβλημα στα φτερά όμως ακόμα δεν τα εχω καταφέρει...............

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eιναι πολυ καλα για πρωτη προσπαθεια! Ειναι πολυ καλοβολο το κοκατιλακι σου. Απ'οσο εχω δει στο ιντερνετ πρεπει να σ'αφηνει να του πιανεις τα φτερα του. Με πολυ εκπαιδευση γινεται κατι τετοιο. Τοτε θα μπορεις να τα περνας και μεσα απο χαρνες. Αλλιως δεν θα τα καταφερεις.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα εχουμε βγάλει μια κακιά συνήθεια εδώ και  2 μέρες φωνάζει ασταμάτητα για να τον βγάλουμε απο το κλουβί, είπα σε όλους στο σπίτι να κάνουμε υπομονή γιατι αν του περάσει και τον βγάλουμε θα του γίνει συνήθεια,σήμερα όμως ήταν πολυ εκνευριστικό πρεπει να φώναζε ολο το μεσημέρι,δεν εχουμε αλλαξει την συνηθισμένη του μέρα, δηλαδή βγαίνει 10-15 λεπτά το πρωι μέχρι να ετοιμαστώ για την δουλεια,καμια ώρα το μεσημέρι και αρκετά το απόγευμα..
Πως το βλέπετε γιατι ξαφνικά έτσι, μας δοκιμάζει ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ Γιάννη και ο Έκτωρας τελείως ξαφνικά είχε αρχίσει να το κάνει ... πλέον σταμάτησε μιας και πλέον απασχολείται αρκετά με την Μόκα και τα παιγνίδια τους αλλά νομίζω ότι όσο μεγαλώνει , τόσο περισσότερο έχει την ανάγκη για παρέα σας ! 
Μπορεί να ηρεμήσει σιγά σιγά , μπορεί  να είναι τα ορμονικά και να τραβήξει λίγο παραπέρα αλλά έχεις δίκιο στο ότι έτσι όπως κράζει αν πας να το βγάλεις πιθανό να το κάνει κάθε φορά που θα θέλει έξοδο ! 

Δες να βάλεις μέσα στο κλουβί νέα παιγνίδια να παίζει , κεχρί να απασχολείται και τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός τις καλές μέρες που δε φυσάει να το έχεις το Λουφάκη και στο μπαλκόνι !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σήμερα ειδικά ήταν ολο το πρωί στον κήπο μαζι μας,όταν μπήκαμε μέσα τον έβγαλα να πετάξει,και μετα είχαμε χορωδία  :: θα δοκιμάσω αυτο με τα παιχνίδια θα του βάλω καινούργια και βλέπουμε.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

E ειναι και ανοιξη, τον βγαζεις καθολου μπαλκονι;

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ναι αρκετά τώρα  που έφτιαξε ο καιρός

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βάλε κάποιους γάντζους στον τοίχο να κρεμάς το κλουβί , 




βάλε το πράσινο πλέγμα για προστασία και μπορείς να το αφήνεις εκεί όσο είσαι στο σπίτι μιας και ανοίγει ο καιρός !  :Anim 26:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μάριε αποκλείεται στο μπαλκονι μένει όσο ειμαι εκεί και εγώ, ειμαι κοντά σε βουνό και εδώ τα αρπακτικά ειναι πολλά,τα καναρίνια μου για αυτό το λόγο τα χάλασα γιατί ενώ είχα κάνει κατασκευές για προστασία είχα πολλες απώλειες ακόμα και μεταλίκι σήτα μου έκοψε κουκουβάγια :Thumbdown:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Κοίτα  κατασκευή που είχα και είχα απώλειες :Mad0039:

----------


## CreCkotiels

ωχχχχ καλέ αυτό είναι φρούριο !!!!!!  :eek:  :eek: 

Πως τα περνούσαν τα αρπαχτικά ... πφφφ  :sad:  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δεν έβγαλα φώτο όταν βρηκα μεταλίκι σήτα σκισμένη και να μου έχει πάρει 4 πουλιά, ήταν και η μέρα που πηρα απόφαση να σταματήσω την εκτροφή στα καναρίνια :Fighting0055:

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν το πιστεύω , πως μπόρεσε και διαπέρασε το κάστρο σου.
Ατιμα αυτά τα αρπακτικά.....

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Είναι πονεμένη ιστορία αυτή ας μην την συνεχίσουμε γιατι πονάει,η ουσία ειναι οτι το Λουφακι στο μπαλκονι μπορεί να ειναι μόνο όσο ειμαι και εγώ.......

----------


## xrisam

Και εγω φοβάμαι, πάντα μαζί είμαστε στο μπαλκόνι.

Αχ παρεούλα θέλει...όπως είπε και ο Μάριος όλο και περισσότερο θα έχει ανάγκη την συντροφία σου και είναι λογικό αφού δένεται συναισθηματικά μαζί σου.

Τα ίδια τραβαγα με τον Ξέρξη (πριν την Πηνελόπη) 'εκλαιγε σε τέτοιο βαθμό που χάλαγε τον κόσμο κάθε φορά που φέυγαμε απο το σπίτι. Ασε που δεν έτρωγε μέχρι να γυρίσουμε.

Όταν πήραμε την κουκλίτσα μας ο Ξέρξης ηρέμισε. Αλλά επειδή η Πηνελόπη είχε μάθει απο την αρχή συνέχεια πάνω μου δυσκολευτήκαμε αρκετά τους τελευταίους μήνες με το μωρό σπίτι....ευτυχώς όμως προσαρμόστηκανε και αυτά και εμείς. Αλλά καμια φορά έχουμε παραπονάκια...

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Έφτιαξα μερικά καινούργια παιχνίδια οπως μου είπε ο Μάριος και ηρεμήσαμε προς το παρών..

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία σε όλους.
Με το χαρνες δεν εχουμε καταφέρει κάτι, γιατι ακόμα δεν θέλει να του πιάνω τα φτερά,εκεί εχουμε κολλήσει και δεν βλέπω τρόπο να το καταφέρουμε,καθε συμβουλή δεκτή.
Θα σας βάλω και φώτο απο 2 παιχνίδια που ειχα φτιάξει το πριν και το μετά να δείτε πως τα κάναμε :Love0030:

----------


## Cristina

Χρόνια πολλά, Γιάννη! Ένα βίντεο που είδα πριν καιρό Στο YouTube έδειχνε ότι προσπαθούσανε να βάλουν harness σε πολύ μικρό cockatiel , δυο μηνών να ήταν το μικρό ;... Μήπως θέλει απο πολύ μικρό; Πάντως αυτοί που το είχαν τους βγήκαν η ψυχή για να το βάλουν και το πουλί φαινόταν ενοχλημένο. 
Το σκεφτόμουν να βάλω στην δικιά μου, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δέχεται αυτή! Μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο και ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού. 
Μπες στο YouTube  να δεις και καλή επιτυχία αν έχεις υπομονή!
Ωραία τα παιχνίδια!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Χριστίνα τα παιχνίδια ηταν ωραία πριν η μετά ?????? :: 
Εχω δει πολλά βιντεακια και απο υπομονή πολλή,μάθαμε να το δέχεται στο κεφαλι άνετα αλλα δεν θελει καθόλου να του ακουμπάω τα φτερά,θα το παλέψω λιγο ακόμα.............

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πλήρης καταστροφή, οδοστρωτήρας σκέτος!!!

----------


## Cristina

Είμαι λίγο διστακτική με τα παιχνίδια που έχουν παραπάνω ελεύθερο νήμα. Είτε το ανεβάζεις πιο πάνω είτε προσθέτεις κάτι πάνω του. Μην είναι και πολύ μακρής. Το παιχνίδι της πρώτης φωτογραφίας είναι πολύ καλό!
Χαρά στην υπομονή σου!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σήμερα έφτιαξα και ενα μίνι σταντ για πάνω απο το κλουβί,
 
*Η πρώτη επαφή 
*
*Σαν καλο να ειναι έχει και παιχνίδια 
**Ανεβήκαμε λίγο ακόμα 
*
*Εδω πάνω ειναι καλά εχει και κεχρί !!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ ωραίο Γιάννη!!! Το μανταλάκι όμως βγάλτο ή τουλάχιστον σίγουρα το μεταλλικό σημείο! Είναι επικίνδυνα τα μέταλλα στους παπαγάλους καθώς μπορούν να πάθουν τοξίκωση!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ευχαριστω Κωνσταντινα το έβγαλα αμέσως το έβαλα για να πιάσω λίγο κεχρί να το δει και να ανέβει........

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν θέλεις μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς δεματικά (tire up) για να στηρίζεις κεχρί ή ότι άλλο θέλεις!  ::

----------


## stavroula1998

Το πήρα και εγώ το harness! Μέσα έχει ένα CD αρκετά χρήσιμο. Για να το δεχτεί πιο εύκολα δείχνει κάποιες "κινήσεις" που κάνει, πχ το σπρώχνει σιγά σιγά με το χέρι του από την μία πλευρά, γιατί λέει όταν πας να το βάλεις και είναι να περάσεις τα φτερά είναι κάπως σαν να τo σπρώχνεις. Οπότε αν έχει μάθει με το χέρι αυτήν την κίνηση, όταν θα είναι έτοιμo να το φορέσει θα του φανεί φυσιολογικό. 
Ακόμα του πιάνει τα φτερά και τα σηκώνει (αυτό είναι που σε παιδεύει)  αλλά σιγά σιγά με υπομονή θα το καταφέρεις. Επίσης, κάθε φορά που κάνει αυτές τις ασκησούλες, όταν είναι να το αφήσει μετράει δυνατά 1,2,3, και το αφήνει, είτε το φτερό κάτω είτε σταματάει να "σπρώχνει". Με αυτόν τον τρόπο το πουλάκι ξέρει πως με το που θα μετρήσεις μέχρι το 3 θα το αφήσεις και θα το επιβραβέψεις! 
Αρχικά ξεκινά με το που θα κάνεις κάτι από αυτά και μέτρα κατευθείαν 1,2,3, και άφησε το, για να μπει λίγο στο κλίμα και να καταλάβει τι παίζεται. Έπειτα, κράτα σηκωμένο το φτερό πχ λίγο πιο ψηλά και για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω και μετά μέτρα πάλι μέχρι το 3 κ.ο.κ. 
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο και σύντομα να δεις έστω και κάποια βελτίωση. Είτε με το harness είτε με την εμπιστοσύνη που σου δείχνει!

----------


## stavroula1998

Τι γίνεται Γιάννη με το πουλάκι? Έχουμε καμιά βελτίωση?

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Έλειπα εκτός Αθηνών για δουλεια  εδώ και 15 μέρες γύρισα σήμερα το πρωί,και έφαγα την κατραπακιά,το Λουφακι μου έφυγε το είχαν στο μπαλκονι και έφυγε,όλο αυτό εγινε την τετάρτη   11 του μήνα,έψαξαν λένε παντού αλλά τιποτα  ::  ::  έφυγα αμέσως και πήγα σε ολα τα πετ της περιοχής μήπως ειχε αναφέρει κανείς οτι βρηκε κοκατιλ αλλα τιποτα,εχω σκάσει, υπάρχει περιπτωση να εχει επιβιώσει το μικρούλι μου εκει εξω  ρε παιδιά?????????

----------


## stavroula1998

τι λες τώρα?  όχι, εγώ δεν έχω δει τίποτα. Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ   έχε έξω στο μπαλκόνι σου το κλουβί ανοιχτό με τροφή και νεράκι μέσα έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση που περάσει από εκεί να μπει να φάει. Τύπωσε και αφίσες να κολλήσεις, θα βοηθήσουν αρκετά. Ακόμα μπορείς να βάλεις μια αγγελία στο parrotalert. Εύχομαι να το βρεις σύντομα το μικρούλι σου

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σταυρούλα αφίσες έχουν μπει απο την σύζυγο απο την πρώτη μέρα και το κουβι ειναι στο μπαλκονι συνέχεια ,μου είπε οτι της πρώτες μέρες έβαζε στο μπαλκονι και διάφορα σφυρίγματα ήχους που άκουγε πριν το μικρο άλλα ειναι άφαντο και εχουν περάσει 9 μερες  το θέμα ειναι υπάρχει περιπτωση να εχει  αντέξει εκεί έξω δεν ξέρω τα κοκατιλ αντέχουν βρίσκουν τροφη?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ Γιάννη.... Τις πρώτες μέρες που ψάχναμε τα ζακό του Αντώνη, αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαν δει με την Αριάδνη κοκατίλ έξω. Θέλεις να μας πεις περίπου την περιοχή που έφυγε για να έχουμε το νου μας; Επίσης θύμησε μου, είναι ήμερο; Ταισμένο στο χέρι;

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ειναι ήμερο, ταϊσμένο απο γονείς αλλα με εναν άνθρωπο να ασχολείται πολυ μαζι του μέχρι να απογαλακτιστει,η περιοχή ειναι Δυτικη Αττικη Ανω Λιοσια ,το κακο ειναι οτι εχουν περάσει πολλες μέρες,ειναι αδειο το σπιτι εχω σκάσει :Thumbdown:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Εχω απογοητευτεί τελείως, το αγαπάω αυτο το πλασματακι και νοιώθω οτι δεν μου δόθηκε ετσι οπως εγινε ουτε η δυνατότητα να το ψάξω :Confused0007:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα έχουμε το νου μας όλοι. Στο facebook και στο parrotalert το έχετε βάλει; Πολλά πουλάκια βρέθηκαν από το facebook.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη Λυπάμαι για το Λουφακι ! 
Όταν η Μόκα έφυγε αρχικά προσπάθησε να γυρίσει στο κλουβί της γιατί έτσι την είχα μάθει και μέσα στο σπίτι , δλδ , πετούσε και μετά τσουπ στο κλουβί ! Έτσι την έπιασα κιόλας και την ξανά έβαλα μέσα αφότου είχε κάνει την βόλτα τριγύρω! 
Ότι συμπεριφορά είχε μέσα στο σπίτι έτσι και έξω λοιπόν!  Η μικρη σου τι έκανε συνήθως αφότου τελείωνε το πέταγμα της ; 
Αν καθόταν κάπου ψηλά να ξέρεις θα ανέβηκε σε κάνα στυλό της ΔΕΗ ή καμιά ταράτσα ! 
Αν επέστρεφε στο κλουβί θα προσπαθούσε να κάτσει αλλά για να φύγει μάλλον όπως και η Μόκα δε θα μπορούσε οπότε απομακρυνθηκε ! 
Εκείνη την μέρα αποκλείεται να είχε πάει μακριά από το σπίτι , να έκανε κάνα κύκλο και να κάθισε στην ταράτσα απο τα γύρω σπίτια ή τα μπαλκόνια είναι το πιο πιθανό! 
Ψάξε λοιπόν στις γύρω ταράτσες μήπως βρεις κάτι και ρώτα τα σπίτια αν θες στα ψηλά μπαλκόνια δλδ 2-3 ορόφους κάτω από την ταράτσα ! 
Τα cockatiel δεν έχουν την τεράστια δύναμη να απομακρυνθουν όπως τα ΖΑκο ή να ψάξουν τροφή δυστυχώς οπότε αν είναι κάπου να την  βρεις θα είναι εκεί γύρω ! 
Το πιο πιθανόν είναι είτε να την έπιασε κάποιος αφότου κάθισε στο μπαλκόνι του και απλά δε θέλει να το πει ή δεν έχει δει τα χαρτάκια ή απλά παρασύρθηκε με τίποτα περιστέρια οπότε ότι δασάκι ή περιστερονας εκει γύρω ψάξε τον !!!

----------


## xrisam

Πως έφυγε το Λουφάκι? Έφυγε με το χάρνες?

Είναι πιθανό όπως σου έγραψε και ο Μάριος να το έχει πιάσει κάποιος. Επίσης πιθανο είναι να έχει πάει σε γειτονικά μέρη προς αναζήτηση τροφής, κοτέτσι, μπαλκόνι κτλ.

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιο μέλος μας κοντά σου...όπως και στην περίπτωση του Αντώνη/erithacus με τα ζακουδάκια κάθε βοήθεια είναι πολύτιμη για να βρεθεί το πουλάκι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αφού είναι και ήμερο όλο και κάποιος θα το έχει. Κρίμα που το έχασες. Τουλάχιστον να είναι ζωντανό

----------


## Esmi

Λυπάμαι πολύ για αυτό!  :sad:  Πολύ στενοχωρήθηκα! Ελπίζω να βρεθεί ειλικρινά!

----------


## Soulaki

> τι λες τώρα?  όχι, εγώ δεν έχω δει τίποτα. Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ   έχε έξω στο μπαλκόνι σου το κλουβί ανοιχτό με τροφή και νεράκι μέσα έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση που περάσει από εκεί να μπει να φάει. Τύπωσε και αφίσες να κολλήσεις, θα βοηθήσουν αρκετά. Ακόμα μπορείς να βάλεις μια αγγελία στο parrotalert. Εύχομαι να το βρεις σύντομα το μικρούλι σου





> Ειναι ήμερο, ταϊσμένο απο γονείς αλλα με εναν άνθρωπο να ασχολείται πολυ μαζι του μέχρι να απογαλακτιστει,η περιοχή ειναι Δυτικη Αττικη Ανω Λιοσια ,το κακο ειναι οτι εχουν περάσει πολλες μέρες,ειναι αδειο το σπιτι εχω σκάσει


κουραγιο, ποτε δεν ξέρεις, ίσως θυμηθεί τον δρόμο, και γυρίσει......άφηνε φαγάκι, για δόλωμα.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δυστυχώς έλειπα την μερα που έφυγε,και τωρα έχουν περάσει πολλες μέρες,ήταν στο κλουβί στο μπαλκονι όταν έφυγε μαλλον δεν θα είχαν κλείσει καλά την πόρτα.
Μάριε οταν πέταγε συνήθως γύρναγε στο κλουβί ή σε κάποιον καναπέ,στα πετ που πηγα σήμερα και ρώτησα τους είπα αν μάθουν οτι το έχει  καποιος να του πουν οτι  θα τους   αγοράσω άλλο αν θέλουν να το κρατήσουν το ίδιο έγραψα και σε ολα τα χαρτιά που ειχε κολλήσει η σύζυγος.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εm άρα μάλλον θα έκανε μια γύρα για να μπορέσει να προσγειωθεί και θα χάθηκε σε κάποιο από τα γύρω κτίρια ή δέντρα ! 
Γιάννη όντως και εμένα η Μόκα έτσι έφυγε η πόρτα των συγκεκριμένων κλουβιών αν δε προσέξουμε κολλάει καμιά φορά πφφφ ευτυχώς το νέο κλουβί που πήρα έχει καλή ασφάλεια σε πόρτες ! 
Κοίτα να ψάξεις εκεί γύρω το ΣΚ , να βάλεις φυλλάδια στις εισόδους πολυκατοικιών ή άλλων σπιτιών και να ακούς γύρω μήπως ακούσεις κάτι .... όπου ακούσεις cockatiel  σε σπίτι να σταματάς να τσεκάρεις !  
εδώ στο βίντεο άκου πως ακούγεται το cockatiel από απόσταση μήπως ακούσεις κάτι : 



Από εκεί και πέρα δε μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο , ::   υπομονή και δύναμη !  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δυστυχώς τιποτα,ειμαι έξω απο της 6 το πρωί πέρασα απο πάρα πολλά σπίτια και ρώτησα,πέρασα απο όλους νομιζω τους περιστερώνες και τα κοτέτσια που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή,περπάτησα στο βουνό που ειναι κοντά στο σπίτι μου πάνω απο 3 ώρες,δεν εχει δει κανείς τιποτα :sad: 
Εύχομαι να ειναι σε κάποιο σπίτι

----------


## Cristina

Πω...πω... Τώρα το είδα, αν και το έχω κάνει share στο fb χωρίς να καταλάβω ότι είσαι εσύ....   :sad: 
Εύχομαι και εγώ να είναι σε χέρια καλών ανθρώπων! Που είναι το πιο πιθανό!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Εύχομαι και εγώ να είναι σε χέρια καλών ανθρώπων! Που είναι το πιο πιθανό!


Αυτο εύχομαι και εγω Κριστινα γιατι μετά απο τόσες μέρες η ελπίδες για να το βρω ειναι λίγες  ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καμιά ιδέα παιδιά ακούω σε ενα σπίτι κοκατιλ, χτύπησα κουδούνι και απάντησε μια <<κυρία>> που μολις τις είπα οτι έχασα ενα κοκατιλ και μπλα μπλα μου απάντησε και εγώ που να ξέρω και οταν επέμεινα με έβρισε,έφυγα για να ηρεμήσω και να σκεφτώ πως να το χειριστώ,δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τσακωθώ μόνο να δω το κοκατιλ που εχει αν ειναι το Λουφακι. Κάθισα  αρκετη ωρα στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο και έκανα  γνώριμα σφυρίγματα αλλά δεν ανταποκριθηκε...........

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη στείλε την γυναίκα σου ή το παιδί σου να της ζητήσουν να ανέβουν στο μπαλκόνι της να δουν κάτι από ψηλά για μισό λεπτό ( το τι δεν ξέρω , σίγουρα όμως μην αναφέρουν τίποτα για cockatiel ή πουλί ! ) Αν τους αφήσει να ανέβουν θα μπορέσουν να τσεκάρουν αν είναι το Λουφάκι !  
Η γυναίκα μπορεί να φοβάται κιόλας μην είστε και τίποτα ληστές που προσπαθούν να την "κοροιδέψουν" , γίνονται πολλά τελευταία !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλή ιδέα Μαριε θα στείλω το γιο μου

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Καλή ιδέα Μαριε θα στείλω το γιο μου


πχ. αν έχει απέναντι ταράτσα το σπίτι της να πει ο γιο σας ότι έχασε την μπάλα του και αν μπορεί να ανέβει να ρίξει μια ματιά τριγύρω από το μπαλκόνι της που θα φαίνεται η περιοχή !

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

*Πήγε ο μικρός είπε οτι ειχε ένα* *ελικόπτερο τηλεκατευθυνόμενο**και έπεσε σε κάποιο μπαλκονι η ταράτσα εκει απέναντι,τον άφησε να ανέβει στο μπαλκονι,δυστυχώς δεν ήταν το Λουφακι*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτική ιδέα το ελικόπτερο !  :Anim 37: 

Πωπωπω ειλικρινά λυπάμαι ... είχα αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν το Λουφάκι !  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Είχε κολλήσει το μυαλό μου εσυ με ξεκόλλησες που είπες να στείλω κάποιον άλλον και την ιδέα με τη μπάλα

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δυστυχώς κανένα νέο κανένα φως στον ορίζοντα έχω απογοητευτεί τελείως......... :: 
Τόσο γλυκό και έξυπνο πλασματακι μου λειπει

----------


## Ariadni

Ειλικρινα λυπαμαι πολυ! Δεν ξερω τι γινεται φετος.. Ελειπα εκτος αθηνων οταν το εμαθα αλλα τωρα επεστρεψα. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να βοηθησουμε;

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δυστυχώς Αριάδνη έλειπα και εγω οταν συνέβη και εχουν περάσει πολλες μέρες, δεν υπάρχουν πολλες ελπίδες εκτός αν το εχει πιασει καποιος και ενοιμερωθει από τις κινήσεις που εχω κάνει (ενημερωση πετ αφίσες facebook κλπ) και θελήσει να μου το επιστρέψει,ευχαριστω πάντως για την πρόθεση να βοηθήσεις

----------


## stavroula1998

Υπάρχει περίπτωση εκείνη που λες, να έχει δύο και όταν πήγε ο γιος σου να έκρυψε το ένα και να είχε το άλλο έξω? Μήπως δηλαδή είχε καταλάβει τίποτα και το έκρυψε με το που χτύπησε το κουδούνι?

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μαλλον όχι γιατί δεν ειναι κοντά στο σπίτι δεν μας ξέρει,ασε που έβαλα και αφίσα απέναντι απο το σπίτι της πριν μου βάλει την ιδέα ο Μαριος για να στείλω το παιδί και γράφω οτι αν το εχει βρει καποιος και μου το επιστρέψει θα του αγοράσω άλλο, τη νόημα θα είχε για εναν τρίτο που δεν το ξερει  το πουλί αν ειναι αυτό ή ενα άλλο

----------


## Ariadni

Παντως την πρωτη μερα δε θα απομακρυνθηκε πολυ οπως ειπε και ο Μαριος. Τις πρωτες δυο μερες θα το διασκεδαζε κιολας! Την τριτη ομως θα ηταν κουρασμενη και σε συνδιασμο με αναζητηση τροφης και νερου ειναι πολυ πιθανο να πλησιαζε σπιτια! Αν ειναι και αρκετα ανετη με τους ανθρωπους μπορει καποιος να την εχει πιασει. Θα επεμενα πιο πολυ στο θεμα αφισα σε ολοκληρη την περιοχη. Γιατι λιγο λιγο καθε φορα δεν ξερουμε που μπορει να εφτασε. Και σε κεντρικα σημεια οπως σουπερ μαρκετ, τραπεζες κτλ. Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να βοηθησουμε καπως.. Πραγματικα καταλαβαινω ακριβως πως νιωθετε ολοι..  Ευχομαι να τη βρειτε συντομα!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δυστυχώς τις πρώτες μέρες εγώ ημουν εκτός για δουλεια,έψαχναν η σύζυγος και τα παιδιά αφίσες έβαλε αρκετές απο την πρώτη μερα οταν επέστρεψα έβαλα και εγω σε ποιο απομακρυσμενα σημεία ενημέρωσα όλα τα πετ και έβαλα αφίσα,  πέρασα ρωτώντας απο σχεδόν ολα τα σπίτια σε ακτίνα 3χιλ (ειναι αραιοκατοικημενη περιοχή εδω σαν χωρίο).Δεν ξέρω τη αλλο μπορώ να κάνω, εχω αρχίσει να πιστευω πλέων οτι πρεπει να το πάρω απόφαση αλλά δεν θέλω,εχω και τη μικρή που ρωτάει συνέχεια, κανένα νεο μπαμπά για την ψυχούλα και στεναχωριέμαι περισσότερο :sad:

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι καταλαβαινω... Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για ολους... Εχει εκει γυρω πηγες; Μερη που να μπορει να πιει νερο; Ισως αν πηγαινατε εκει τα ξημερωματα που παντα πινουν νερακι; Απο πιθανες τροφες πως ειναι η περιοχη; Αν αυτα τα δυο ειναι εξασφαλισμενα δε βλεπω το λογο να μην εχει επιβιωσει.. Απο καιρο ειναι καλα αυτο το διαστημα..

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Απο νερό μπορεί να βρει σίγουρα εχουμε στο βουνό ακριβός απο πάνω το κανάλι του Μορνου που σε κάποια σημεία ειναι ανοιχτό,για φάει δεν ξέρω σίγουρα πολλά δέντρα και θάμνοι υπάρχουν εδώ γύρω και χωράφια αρκετά αλλα δεν ξέρω τη θα έψαχνε να φάει στη φυση

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να το χει κάποιος. Αφού ήταν και ήμερο.  Ελπίζω μόνο να μην το πρόλαβε καμία γάτα. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μακάρι να το έχει πιασει καποιος και να το προσέχει και ας μην το βρω πότε, το αλλο σενάριο δεν θέλω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Η απογοήτευση κάθε μέρα που περνάει ειναι όλο και μεγαλύτερη,δυστυχώς κανένα νέο απο το Λουφακι ::  
Εχω αρχίσει να πιστευω οτι μαλλον δεν θα το ξαναδώ,χτες εγινε στο σπίτι και η πρώτη κουβέντα απο την μικρή για το αν θα το αντικαταστησουμε,μου φάνηκε σαν προδίδω ενα φίλο αλλα το σκέφτηκα, θα δειξει ακόμα ειμαι μπερδεμενος και στεναχωρημενος ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη πιστεύω πως αν δεν βρεθεί το μικράκι, κάποια στιγμή θα νιώσετε μέσα σας αρκετά ήρεμοι και θα το αντικαταστήσετε. Έχετε πολύ καλές συνθήκες στα πουλάκια σας και είναι κρίμα να μην αναλάβετε κάποιο άλλο πουλάκι! Απλά πάντα να έχετε στο νου σας πως κανένα δεν είναι ίδιο με το άλλο. Οπότε δεν θα παίρνετε ένα 2ο Λουφάκι, αλλά ένα τελείως ξεχωριστό πουλάκι με τον δικό του χαρακτήρα!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Έχεις δίκιο Κωνσταντινα,ακριβώς αυτό ειπα σε όλους χτες την ώρα που το κουβεντιαζαμε,μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να πάρουμε ενα άλλο πουλάκι αλλα μην περιμένετε να ειναι ίδιο σαν χαρακτήρας,και ιδικά τα παιδιά, άρχισαν να ρωτάνε διάφορα,μετά θα τους δείξω το μήνυμα σου για να πειστούν ακόμα περισσότερο για αυτό που τους είπα..................

----------

